# bionic won't charge with most connections...



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

My phone does not charge at all when connected to my home computer, work computer, or even my car charger. It does charge when connected to the wall wart for some reason. It isn't a problem with the battery because I can trade batteries with someone at work and their phone can charge my battery while my phone won't charge their battery. Is it possible that this isn't a hardware failure or do I just need to flash back to stock and warranty this bad boy? If it matters I have liquid (non-kexec) cm version.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

More info...if I switch back to non-safe mode (ie. stock blur ics) the charging works. I flashed this ROM awhile ago and it only recently stopped working. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

skatastic said:


> More info...if I switch back to non-safe mode (ie. stock blur ics) the charging works. I flashed this ROM awhile ago and it only recently stopped working. Anyone have any ideas?


 try calibrating the batter or deleting battery stats in recovery

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> try calibrating the batter or deleting battery stats in recovery
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Not sure what calibrating the battery means but I did delete the battery stats to no avail. I ended up replacing the ROM and now its fine. My guess is that there was something sucking up more than 500ma so I needed the 1000ma wall charger just to keep up. I had no idea what it was so I just switched ROMs


----------



## 6flip9 (Dec 16, 2011)

Same issue flashed with fxz and all is well 

Running .232 now and charging is faster and battery drain is slower :-o

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

What is fxz sorry for the dumb question

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

fxz is the type of file that hold stock images of motorola phones. It is often used as a verb meaning to revert to an out of the box state.


----------

